# Commission in progress



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

My first commission of 2014, happy new year everyone! 
Would really appreciate any feedback on the portrait so far, I feel a lot of pressure to get this commission right as it is of a friends wife who recently passed away


----------



## croberts (Dec 28, 2013)

*Looks Very Good To Me*

Hello Sadie

I paint places with watercolors and know nothing about doing portraits but it looks like very good work to me.

Congratulations on the commission and good luck!
Chris Roberts


----------



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks Chris  


Here's an update, almost finished now


----------



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

Finished


----------



## croberts (Dec 28, 2013)

*Well done!*

Hello Sadie

Looks like great work to me. You finished in very good time. I assume the customer will do the framing. From the photo it looks like you use a table top easel. Congratulations!

All The Best
Chris Roberts


----------



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

thanks Chris  unless the customer asks for it to be framed i let them do that themselves and yes your right i do use a table top easel


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

nice drawing,,, can I just ask,, what is the size of the drawing and how much did charged for it?


----------



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

thankyou  its an A3 size portrait and i charged £30, Im new to the whole selling art so i have no idea how much i should charge but for now people seem to be happy to pay that


----------

